# Window Tint



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

Okay you guys....as you know, I live in Florida and it's starting to get to be that time of year where it's going to get "Africa Hot" real soon. I need to put window tint in the GTO but I would like to know, which brand has the best non-metallic tint...any recommendations?:confused


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Dont ya have someone the dealership uses?. I would ask the installer, thats what I did here on Long island. But if ya need specifics, PM me tomorrow and I'll give you brand name. My installer left a brochure at the shop regarding brand and different % of shades he uses. He only uses top notch material especially on mine........:lol:


----------



## Chief D (Jan 16, 2006)

Use a reputable installer first of all. Metallic film is best for heat, and can look normal instead of reflective. I had mine done about a month ago and it looks sweet! Call several tint shops and ask how they handle the dot-matrix coating. The little dots are teflon and tint does not like to stick to it. An experienced installer will have you bring the car back in a week so they can "hard card" the teflon and get better adhesion. Many shops muck it up, so get a lifetime warantee, in writing. You don't want the tint coming off in six months, but the matrix does not look bad at all when done.


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Did you have any radio reception issues with the metallic tint? The installers at the shop where I get my work done said they've had a LOT of trouble with metal-based tint and cars with the antenna in the back glass.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

baron_iv said:


> Did you have any radio reception issues with the metallic tint? The installers at the shop where I get my work done said they've had a LOT of trouble with metal-based tint and cars with the antenna in the back glass.



:agree ...there have been issues with others on the forum with metallic tint.


----------



## Chief D (Jan 16, 2006)

baron_iv said:


> Did you have any radio reception issues with the metallic tint? The installers at the shop where I get my work done said they've had a LOT of trouble with metal-based tint and cars with the antenna in the back glass.


Only difference is a loss of signal strength. AM is hardest hit but still not bad. I live in a metro area and have not had any issues. It might be another story if you live in the sticks....


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Well, I live out in the sticks. 
That's good for being able to go fast occasionally, but bad for radio reception.


----------



## 05_HUMBLER (Jul 18, 2005)

> Dont ya have someone the dealership uses?. I would ask the installer, thats what I did here on Long island. But if ya need specifics, PM me tomorrow and I'll give you brand name. My installer left a brochure at the shop regarding brand and different % of shades he uses. He only uses top notch material especially on mine........


:agree I had my windows tinted through my dealership before I picked the car up, plus I got the "dealer rate" so it worked out for me!:cool


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

I'm getting my windows tinted tomorrow. I have read here before about removing the 3rd brake light cover to make the installation easier. Can anyone provide a procedure for removing this without breaking it? Any assistance is appreciated.


----------



## in_burrito (Dec 5, 2005)

My installer removed the brake light for me and did an awesome job. I felt pretty secure when I saw a brand new Lamborghini that they were tinting.

As a fellow Floridian, I would suggest going one shade darker than legal. I got the legal limit and wish I had gone one shade darker.

I got the Llumar and I believe that it is the best available, but that is only from internet research and not personal experience. I searched on their site for a local distributor and called him up to find an installer in my area. 

I personally believe that the installer you use is as, if not more, important as the brand of tint you choose.


----------



## in_burrito (Dec 5, 2005)

Russ2005 said:


> I'm getting my windows tinted tomorrow. I have read here before about removing the 3rd brake light cover to make the installation easier. Can anyone provide a procedure for removing this without breaking it? Any assistance is appreciated.


From my Service Manual
1. Open the rear compartment lid.
2. From inside the rear comparment, disengage the 2 retaining tabs from the rear window panel assembly.
3. From inside the vehicle, grasp the edge of the high mount stop lamp assembly and pull the assembly up and away from the rear windscreen until the locating tabs are free of the slots.
4. Disconnect the high mounted stop lamp electrical connector.
5. Remove the high mount lamp assembly from the vehicle.
6. Unclip the harness connector from the lamp assembly.
7. Starting at one end of the light emitting diode (LED) assembly, carefully disengage the retaining tabs with a small flat-bladded tool.


Reinstall is essentially the reverse.


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks in_burrito, I appreciate the info.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

in_burrito, thanks for the posting the CHMSL removal process. Did you buy a GM service manual for the car?

BTW, if you don't want to put that interior CHMSL back in -- you don't have to. You won't get an idiot light on your dashboard -- but will need to come up with a way of cover the exposed area. FYI.


----------



## Firstgoat (Oct 1, 2005)

GOATGIRL said:


> Okay you guys....as you know, I live in Florida and it's starting to get to be that time of year where it's going to get "Africa Hot" real soon. I need to put window tint in the GTO but I would like to know, which brand has the best non-metallic tint...any recommendations?:confused


Ok back to the orig. question, I had mine done at North Fl. Window tint and graphics on Blanding Blvd. almost across the street from Coggin Pontiac.
They use LLumar films, all but 1 type are metallic.
I really don't know why you are requesting non-metallic type film since they will quickly discolor in the Fl. sun.
As far as radio reception is concerned there will be little or no change since the antenna is still outside the film.
The only other thing I can think of is radar detection, and my V1 picks it up fine through the Platinum Plus film they used and it has a lifetime warranty to the original purchaser.
Kind of a scruffy looking place but they do great work and have been doing all of Coggin's work.:cheers


----------



## in_burrito (Dec 5, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> in_burrito, thanks for the posting the CHMSL removal process. Did you buy a GM service manual for the car?


Yes, I bought the Haynes manuals for the GTO. It was expensive but well worth it in my opinion.


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks in_burrito, it worked great. The installer was able to remove the third brake light to do the tint install. It sure did make life easier for him...well relatively speaking. I felt sorry for the dude contorted in the back seat for about 30-40 minutes. Actually, no I don't, he chose that career, right? 

I'll post tint pictures this weekend after I get the car washed and windows wiped down properly.


----------



## Lally (Oct 7, 2005)

living in florida and also in St. louis where it gets hot as hell in the summer.... 

the mettalic tints are much better at heat rejection and do not fade (to purple) like a dye based ("regular") tint.

If you are really worried about radio reception, there is now a ceramic based tint and it does not affect radio reception from in glass antennae. only problem is that its not exactly cheap.

Llumar is one of the best brands out there. Their upgraded line is called "Formula One" and that is what has been on all of my cars for the last 8 or 9 years.


----------



## jacobyb (Jan 2, 2006)

Just tinted mine on Wednesday. 5% on all back windows, 20% on the door windows, 50% on the windshield.


----------

